# BBA on Fish?



## brwaldbaum (Apr 23, 2004)

Why can't BBA grow on fish? BBA can grow on everything else in our tanks. Fish have a slime coat, but parasites often evade this protective layer. So why can't algae do the same?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably because algae is sedentary and cannot burrow closer to the fish through the slime coating as the coating is shed every day. Parasites can move and therefore can travel through the slime coat towards the fish.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Zapins said:


> Probably because algae is sedentary and cannot burrow closer to the fish through the slime coating as the coating is shed every day. Parasites can move and therefore can travel through the slime coat towards the fish.


Excellent explanation! This makes sense why algae do grow on animals like whales, turtles etc.


----------



## brwaldbaum (Apr 23, 2004)

Has anyone seen BBA grow on a shrimp between molts?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

My snails are covered in algae, I've seen it on crayfish and found this picture online, so it does happen from time to time:


----------



## brwaldbaum (Apr 23, 2004)

I couldn't find any pictures of BBA on fish, but I came across an article discussing the colonization of scorpionfishes by saltwater Rhodophyta.

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/umrsmas/bullmar/2001/00000069/00000003/art00003


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I am curious, what made you think of this question? Do your fish have algae on them ?


----------



## brwaldbaum (Apr 23, 2004)

No. I read the "Organic Analysis" thread.


----------



## sonicpath (Sep 28, 2012)

this is funny, sorry to say I found most of algae due to lack of water change and strong lighting


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Havent read an interesting thread in a long time. Great macro shot of your shrimp


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That manatee is SO cute!


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

There was BBA growing on both of my pleco's pectoral fins, 
where there were dense hair-like spines (odontodes).
I tried to yank it out with a tweezer, but it stuck tightly 
(as any respectable BBA should do). So I gave up .

And no, it's not fungus or columnaris. I know those diseases.

It's gone when the tank condition got better.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Very interesting. and I love the macro shot of the shrimp too


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

Algae can grow on fish in the area cotton type bacteria/fungus penetrates the fish's skin. Hence in advanced stages of such diseases like columnaris and other that cause similar growths, the growths turn greenish.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

It was BBA, growing on the "odontodes". Not columnaris (fungus-like bacteria) 
or real fungus. That fish was "foraging" through BBA forest at the bottom of 
the tank all the time. And please don't tell me the BBA was just sticking on the 
odontodes and not really growing on them.

I think there is no mucus on fish odontodes. If you ask me what I think 
about BBA growing on a "normal" fish like Tetras, etc. I would say it's unlikely.

I was as curious as anyone who wondered if BBA could grow on a fish.
And I had observed (even tried yanking it out) as best I could. 
I'm sure it was BBA growing on the fish. That was about 2 years ago, 
now the fish is OK.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

To be specific, the fish is a male Rineloricaria. The male can be very hairy
(with dense patches of odontodes).

http://www.hypancistrus.eu/album/rineloricaria-sp-red/rineloricaria-sp-red-detail-ochlupeni-1w-jpg1/


----------

